# Anyone Know A Good Non Spicy Recipe



## jasandalb (Apr 18, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A RUB RECIPE THAT IS FLAVORFUL BUT NOT SPICY.

ANY HELP?


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 18, 2008)

Depends on how tou define "non-Spicy".


----------



## desertlites (Apr 18, 2008)

astrays.com


----------



## jasandalb (Apr 18, 2008)

something that after smoking a group of kids can eat.


----------



## meowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Try just brown sugar along with salt and black pepper in a 6-3-1 ratio.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## desertlites (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs


----------



## jasandalb (Apr 18, 2008)

DA** WHAT A SITE!!!!!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 18, 2008)

enjoy and see ya in a week.lol


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Apr 19, 2008)

Try this one too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm


----------



## huskersmokeman (May 3, 2008)

Jasan, here's the one I use when I feed the kids:

1/4 cup paprika
1 tablespoon onion powder
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder

The small amount of chili powder doesn't make it spicy enough to worry about, and it gives just a dab of that cayenne flavor, without the heat.  It's a sweet tasting rub, try it if you like.

Good Luck


----------



## richtee (May 3, 2008)

Noticed this right next to the rub recipes
http://www.goveg.com/f-top10pigs.asp...FQIgPAodzHRdFg


----------



## kookie (May 3, 2008)

Thats a great site.............Thanks..............


----------



## smok'n steve (May 3, 2008)

Â¼ cp Paprika
Â¼ cp Brn Sugar
3 tb black pepper
4 tb course salt
2 tee garlic powder
2 tee onion powder
2 tee celery seeds
1 tee or less of cayenne


----------

